

The physics of skipping stones - phamilton
http://splashlab.byu.edu/2012/09/18/balls-that-walk-on-water-pub-physics-of-fluids/

======
Liu
An interesting application of this concept was in WW2 for bombing dams -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouncing_bomb>

------
pbhjpbhj
The OP has a video showing the different effects of bouncing 3 balls - with
different elastic properties - on water. There are slow motion videos of the
bounces and underwater views of the cavities created by different balls.

Very interesting, particularly liked seeing the movement of the projectiles up
the the wall of the cavity that they create in the underwater shots.

------
ximeng
Stone skimming world championship

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19678150>

~~~
arethuza
The location for this competition is a particularly attractive bit of Scotland
- the island of Easdale. This is a bit surprising as the island (and the
nearby village on what is almost the mainland, Ellenabeich) was once the
location of a huge slate mining operation - presumably the source of all of
the conveniently sized flat stones!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easdale>

<http://www.easdale.org/>

------
Tipzntrix
They made a rock submerge and come out again? What the... I learned something.

------
sakri
Are they interested how Jesus walked on water or what?

